# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Hillary:  I'm Sorry

## Unregistered

httpx://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocv5WdBmSok

----------


## Dianne



----------


## Danke

AJ played a pretty creepy laugh of her last week.

----------


## Unregistered

Here is a broken-link list of bull$#@! sorry stories.  I think this finally puts the end to her prospects for presidency.  Never say you are sorry when you are running for president.

httx://www.cnn.com/2015/09/08/politics/hillary-clinton-private-email-abc-news-apology/index.html
httx://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/09/08/hillary-clinton-calls-private-email-server-a-mistake-says-im-sorry-about-that/
httpx://twitter.com/search?q=hillary+sorry&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp  ^serp|twgr^search
httx://news.yahoo.com/hillary-clinton-private-email-mistake-m-sorry-212054267.html
httx://www.businessinsider.com/hillary-clinton-im-sorry-emails-apology-2015-9
httx://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2015/09/08/hillary-apologizes-for-private-emails.html
httx://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/hillary-clinton-sorry-email-controversy-n421851
httx://www.politico.com/story/2015/09/hillary-apology-213423
httx://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-09-04/hillary-clinton-says-she-s-sorry-e-mails-have-caused-confusion-
httx://www.latimes.com/nation/politics/trailguide/la-na-trailguide-09082015-htmlstory.html
httx://www.cbsnews.com/news/hillary-clinton-im-sorry-people-are-confused-about-my-emails/
httx://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2015/09/08/hillary_clinton_says_i_m_sorry_for_using_private_e  mail_server_while_secretary.html

----------


## acptulsa

> Here is a broken-link list of bull$#@! sorry stories.  I think this finally puts the end to her prospects for presidency.  Never say you are sorry when you are running for president.


Or, if you do, have the decency to actually mean it.

Thanks for the goodies.  Hope to see more of you around.

----------


## Dianne

She is "sorry".   Anyone assigned to her secret service detail do so, as a punishment.    She is hated by everyone, including her husband.

Hillary told one agent to 'f*** off' and another that his suit looked 'cheap.' Secret Service  staff say guarding the former First Lady was 'the worst form of punishment,' author reveals in explosive new book

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3lCtbUqXi
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## euphemia

Too little, too late.  First she did something knowing it was a violation of the law.  Then she lied about it.  Then she tried to cover it up.  Sorry, that's a no-go.

----------


## Dianne

> Too little, too late.  First she did something knowing it was a violation of the law.  Then she lied about it.  Then she tried to cover it up.  Sorry, that's a no-go.


And Valerie Jarrett, and her side kick Obama gave her just enough rope to hang herself.   No love lost between those two and the Clinton's.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Scrape up some class and end your POTUS campaign, if you're truly responsible and accountable.

----------


## Unregistered

I don't think many Democrats are excited about Hillary either

----------


## Jan2017

> Too little, too late.  First she did something knowing it was a violation of the law.  Then she lied about it.  Then she tried to cover it up.  Sorry, that's a no-go.


their is more though . . . what about those Vince Foster era Hillary mischief - it is TOO much to be President - she already has committed acts of treason

----------


## Working Poor

I can't believe Hillary and Trump are the best we can do. Although I really don't want to I may have to break down and wear a gas mask and vote for Trump.

I think Hillary is soooo bad that not even Trump can top her. Her foreign policy is just too much for me. 

I feel really bad for what happened to Gaddiffi.

Putin has been saying all year that he feels the US is threatening them in Syria. Putin seems resist the NWO stuff. I don't know much about Putin I suppose he could be as bad as Hillary. They seem not to like one another very much. Putin seems to want to work against ISSI with us. We don't seem to want that. I have heard and read it said that the US funds ISSI and all them groups. I wish we would stop fighting in the ME.

----------


## westkyle

> I can't believe Hillary and Trump are the best we can do. Although I really don't want to I may have to break down and wear a gas mask and vote for Trump.
> 
> I think Hillary is soooo bad that not even Trump can top her. Her foreign policy is just too much for me. 
> 
> I feel really bad for what happened to Gaddiffi.
> 
> Putin has been saying all year that he feels the US is threatening them in Syria. Putin seems resist the NWO stuff. I don't know much about Putin I suppose he could be as bad as Hillary. They seem not to like one another very much. Putin seems to want to work against ISSI with us. We don't seem to want that. I have heard and read it said that the US funds ISSI and all them groups. I wish we would stop fighting in the ME.


I can't vote for either of them.  I'll either vote for Johnson or not vote at all.  Either way you're just getting $#@!.

----------


## oyarde

Quite honestly it is disturbing that half of the US is poised to vote for Clinton even knowing she is slime .

----------


## osan

> I can't vote for either of them.  I'll either vote for Johnson or not vote at all.  Either way you're just getting $#@!.


You might want to reconsider this.  Why?  Strategy.  More specifically, the strategy of picking one's battles wisely.

I have in the past gone on to some lengths about principle.  I stand by it all.  However, being principled does not mean being a slave to it in the sense that one abandons all judgments in favor of the static world-views to which such uncritical devotion often leads.  Much of the art of life turns upon one's craft in balancing principle with pragmatism.  Owning this craft is the hallmark of an adult; someone willing to take responsibility for their desires, goals, and actions.

A classic example of childish adherence to principle can be found in the "good" Mennonite, who will make no act in defense of himself or those whom he professes to love, due entirely to his belief that it is not his place to so much as harm another, much less kill them.  He repudiates responsibility, hiding behind what he claims to be "God's commandment".  I mention this not to launch this thread into yet another pointless religious argument, but only to illustrate the point at hand.

The more central point, then, is that while I agree neither Hillary nor Trump will prove out, the fact remains that one of them _will_ become the next president of these United States.  While it is all very interesting and perhaps fun to speak of one's refusal to participate in what we know to be a phony-baloney circus of political buffoonery, I would maintain that such refusal is valid only where the general political circumstance might be reasonably considered "normal".  We are not currently existing under such normality.  We are, in fact, facing some serious threats.

Consider that Russia has called its citizens home, has instructed them to become aware of their nearest bomb shelters, has moved heavy radar and ballistic missile installations to Kaliningrad, and has warned its people of the possibility of nuclear war.

Consider that there are so many aircraft now on Diego Garcia, they are parking planes on the roadways.

Consider that something is happening in the South China sea that ought not be - I cannot state what it is because I am not sure it is information for public consumption.  Suffice to say that anyone here who's been in the navy would immediately recognize that the occurrence is highly irregular for the shipboard circumstance.  I wish I could say more, but do not want any family members to get into trouble in case what I was told was a slip.  But if any of you trust me in the least, do so now and know that while not a devastating development by any means, it is well worthy of notice.

Given these circumstances alone and assuming they are not all elements of a truly monumental global smoke and mirrors campaign, which I tend to doubt that they are, we cannot now reasonably assess our situation as particularly safe.  Further given all this, it is my opinion that sitting this one out or voting third-party will hand the election to Clinton.

Now consider what this means in practical likelihoods.  For one thing, the Russians appear to be notably more fearful of her than of Trump.  This could be manipulation, but what if it is not?  What if that which looks, walks, and quacks like a duck is, in fact, a duck?  Further consider that the next president may have up to 4 opportunities to seat Supreme Court justices.  Do you want Clinton doing this?  Trump may perform as badly - or he may not.  At least with him there is some chance of lesser damage, and that is the central issue: like it or not, we are now in the unenviable position of having to choose the lesser evil.  We may not have wanted this, but here we are and the question now arises as to how you will meet the challenge.

I would never presume to dictate to another how they should think, feel, or vote.  I will, however, gently and respectfully suggest that now is not the time to act without great deliberation.  If you truly believe your principles are more important to you than making an unpleasant but eminently practical decision in the slim hope of incurring the lesser damage, then by all means vote your conscience.  But if you see the dangers of current world circumstance, you may want to set aside some small bit of what I am sure a noble principles in favor of possibly helping us avoid a catastrophe that could result in death and misery for countless souls.  That prospect is no longer wildly remote speculation.  It is right here in our faces and any serious mis-step by almost any player in this game, yourself included, might be the straw that breaks the camel's back.

Just be careful in how you go about deliberating on the matter because you probably do not want to feel the burn that will come as you watch, slack-jawed and on your knees, the flash of a bomb leveling a city near you.  Those tears will prove mind-bending in their bitter sorrow.  None of us wants this, even if some think that they do.

----------


## tod evans

> Just be careful in how you go about deliberating on the matter because you probably do not want to feel the burn that will come as you watch, slack-jawed and on your knees, the flash of a bomb leveling a city near you.  Those tears will prove mind-bending in their bitter sorrow.  None of us wants this, even if some think that they do.


I would like nothing more than to see the sitting government and all her stooges ousted.......

Ousted by outraged Americans, not some damned furrigner with nukes he bought from our corrupt politicians.

Sadly that's not likely.

----------


## osan

> 


You are an immeasurably messed up human being, though less so than the person who contrived this marathon of DragSatan.

----------

